# DF: Exclusive Interview with Jonny Bones Jones at Raging Wolf X



## Clark Kent (Dec 6, 2010)

*Exclusive Interview with Jonny Bones Jones at Raging Wolf X
By wolunt - 12-06-2010 12:06 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================







UFC Light Heavyweight fighter, Jonny Bones Jones was live in attendance, along with his good friend and training partner, Suga Rashad Evans, at Raging Wolf X: Mayhem in the Mist (the Series) on Saturday November 6, which featured some really great local talent from the greater New York and Ontario areas.

The fights were being held at the Seneca Niagara Casino & Hotel, which is 100-percent owned by the Senaca Nation of Indians, thus by-passing the fact that MMA is still not legally permitted throughout other parts of New York State.

Jones initially trained with Team BombSquad out of Cortland, New York before briefly training with the Tristar Gym in Montreal, Canada. More recently however, Jones has been training out of Jackson's Submission Fighting in Albuquerque, New Mexico, where I previously had the honour of speaking with his Coach, DJ Jones.

Bones was described by UFC President Dana White as being one of the Top 8 Light Heavyweight fighters in the world, and he is currently scheduled to face the undefeated Ultimate Fighter winner, Ryan Bader, on February 5, 2011 at UFC 126.

This is my interview. Enjoy.


*James Ryan: [Waiting for Jon to finish signing autographs for the fans. I feel that this takes priority over speaking with the media.]*

*Hey Jon, are you ready for me?*

Jon Jones: For sure.

[Jon picks up the air horn from the cageside table and lets it blast]

Oh, thats a keeper! [Laughs] Thats a keeperIm keeping this.

[Jon stuffs the air horn in his front pocket]


*James Ryan: [Laughs] Nice.*

*So Jon, what did you think of the fights tonight?*

Jon Jones: I thought that the whole night of fights was absolutely amazing. The talent keeps getting better, the show speaks for itself, and Im just happy to be a part of it.


*James Ryan: And speaking of which, how did you get to be a part of it?*

Jon Jones: Well, I started working out with a guy named Stonehorse at the beginning of my career. He was my muay thai coacha native American guy. Through working out with him, he started taking me to different reservations and I started to get to understand the people and a little bit more of the native culture. I just became a part of their family. 

And I guess JC realized that I was a good guy and he must have thought that I would be good for his promotion to have around. I almost feel as though Im the face when it comes to making appearances. Im always here.


*James Ryan: Is that right?*

Jon Jones: Ya, I think Ive already been to two of these, so ya, its awesome. I love just being a part of it. I have a lot of pride in it.


*James Ryan: Well, I knew that you were from the area, so I figured thats why you were involved, but then when I heard that they had others here like Royce Gracie, I thoughtmaybe its just through general networking? *

*Do you need special permission from the UFC to make these types of appearances?*

Jon Jones:  No, not at all. The UFC actually encourages us to go out and try to be the best possible representatives for this sport that we can be. They want us to go out and market ourselves and get our names out there. They dont care. Those guys are...well you know...they dont really have much competition.


*James Ryan: They dont?*

Jon Jones: Not really.


*James Ryan: [Laughs]*

Jon Jones: I dont think so. I mean this showI dont see why a year from now, it cant be like the next Bellator. This show is really growing fast. It has the financial backing, it has the right marketing, and it has the venue. Now we just need to search for an even higher quality of fighters and this show can be amazing.

Its already getting there. This is only the tenth fight and theyve got some real bad asses coming through this show. If we really emphasize getting some more of those really tough guys that are out theresome of those guys who just got released by the UFC, some of those guys who just got kicked out of the WEC, thats whats gonna make this show the next Bellator or the next WEC. 

Its just right around the corner.


*James Ryan: Right on!  This was my first time out to this show and I thought that it was very well done. I definitely enjoyed it.*

*So Im curious Jon, is Coach DJ as crazy as she sounds? [Laughs]*

Jon Jones: Oh shes crazy, but you gotta love her. Shes just so real. No matter whos around, or whats going on, shes just always herself. Shes also a crazy, wonderful person.


*James Ryan: Thats awesome, Jon. Thanks very much. It was really nice meeting you.*

Jon Jones: Same here, James. Thanks.


Additionally, Jay Adams from Fight Zone TV was in attendance for video play-by-play and ring announcing during the event. He managed to interview both Rashad Evans and Jon Jones during the intermission (stealing most of my own interview questionsbastard!).

Here are some of the quotes from Jones during that interview:

On fighting Ryan Bader on Feb. 5, 2011 at UFC 126:
Hes a really tough guy. Hes never lost a fight before, so Ill be the first to let him know how that feels.

On comparing Baders conditioning to his own:
He definitely gasses. I think the reason why I dont is because Im really tall and lean. My body is built for athletic speed and agility. Bader has that true power, but he gasses out really fast. Thats something that Im looking to exploit.

On his game plan:
As far as game plan, I plan on mixing it up and wherever the fight goes, Im excited about it.

On Raging Wolf:
This show has come such a long way. Its only going up, so Im glad to be a part of it.


To read the play-by-play and fight results from the entire event, please click here.



_This is my interview. If you dont like it...I have others. Check them out at www.mrjamesryan.com

Carried Out Fight Gear was founded in 2009 by a group of fighters who realized that the true essence of a Warrior was being lost by some people giving up. The Carried Out mindset of One Way Out...Carried Out! signifies that a fighter will never ever surrender and fight to the very end, leaving everything he/she has in the ring, on the mat or in the cage!

One Way OutCarried Out!!!!!
_

*From MMACrypt.com* 


Read More...


----------

